# Msds sheets



## denny3992 (Jul 12, 2010)

Anyone ever have any luck dealing with this volatile chemical


----------



## Big John (May 23, 2010)

"Common ore." :lol: :lol:


----------



## BBQ (Nov 16, 2010)

That is so unfair and untrue, you should be ashamed of yourselves for even thinking it! 





































And yes, she is standing over my shoulder right now.


----------



## erics37 (May 7, 2009)

When my wife stands over my shoulder I find it a great opportunity to go motorboating!


----------

